# Took me 16 years!



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

I bought a kit 16 years ago from Mary Maxim and hit a snag on the back while keeping 4 patterns across so it sat in a basket in my bedroom till last year when I decided I wanted to try and finish it.well I made it and my husband was very proud of me for not giving up, now I wonder what other things i need to finish!


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

WOW!! that is really nice and looks so good on you too! Good for you for finishing it! you should be sooo proud!! WTG!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful,wonderful work i,m so glad you finished knitting it ,very well done.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Way to Go..... It looks terrific and is such a nice winter pattern. Having lived in the Chicago area, I know how much wear and enjoyment you will get out of it. Kudos to you for crossing off such a big WIP and doing a bang up job on it. I see from the cases in the back of your picture and your lamp, that you are well named as a Snoopy lover. I'm sure he and Woodstock are proud of your "can do" attitude as well.....


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Well worth the 16 years!! Awesome work, so glad you finished it, it looks FANTASTIC!! :thumbup:


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

glad you finish it, love the pattern and the sweater.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Wonderful sweater. Great job.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Gorgeous! btw you want a stuffed snoopy that plays christmas music? ITS NEW!!!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That was well worth the wait. It is beautiful.


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

Persistence trumped postponement.
Nice work!


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

It took a long time but it was worth it. It is very nice.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Really lovely cardigan, well done you for sticking with it.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautful,something to be really proud of.


----------



## Bulkarn (Dec 9, 2011)

snoopylover said:


> I bought a kit 16 years ago from Mary Maxim and hit a snag on the back while keeping 4 patterns across so it sat in a basket in my bedroom till last year when I decided I wanted to try and finish it.well I made it and my husband was very proud of me for not giving up, now I wonder what other things i need to finish!


Brava. For finishing it and the execution. I have a sweater in the needles from 3 years ago and got stuck. You've inspired me to finish it.


----------



## csbstar (Feb 1, 2011)

AWESOME!!! I have my first sweater on my needles, started the back, now it is sitting in the bag. Hopefully I can get it out and finish, because it is just a simple one for a beginner like me!!! Nothing fancy or technical!!


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks great, lovely and warm!


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

snoopylover said:


> I bought a kit 16 years ago from Mary Maxim and hit a snag on the back while keeping 4 patterns across so it sat in a basket in my bedroom till last year when I decided I wanted to try and finish it.well I made it and my husband was very proud of me for not giving up, now I wonder what other things i need to finish!


I call that persistence! You Go Girl!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

WOW that is just gorgeous, well done for finishing it. It looks so warm and cozy. Leonora.


----------



## monic1953 (Apr 4, 2011)

snoopylover said:


> I bought a kit 16 years ago from Mary Maxim and hit a snag on the back while keeping 4 patterns across so it sat in a basket in my bedroom till last year when I decided I wanted to try and finish it.well I made it and my husband was very proud of me for not giving up, now I wonder what other things i need to finish!


You did a fantastic job. For sure you should be proud.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Definitely worth the perseverance! Wonderful work, and it looks great on you. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful! Maybe I should finish some of the sweaters that I have reposing for a few years.


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

joyjoyw said:


> Well worth the 16 years!! Awesome work, so glad you finished it, it looks FANTASTIC!! :thumbup:


couldn't have said it better!!! congratssssss Snoopylover


----------



## jaykayone (Feb 20, 2011)

beautiful work !


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

wow!I love your sweater,the colors and designs are beautiful,Nice knitting!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

great job its lovely


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

OH, this sweater is WONDERFUL!!! Good for you for deciding it was worth finishing. Wear it with pride and say with a smile, "Yes, I made it!!!"


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks but no thanks I have sooo many xmas snoopys now!


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

You have really excelled with this one! Fantastic effort with a beautiful jacket. It is perfect for Christmas time in your climate. It just goes to show you what we can do if we are determined and set our minds to it - even if we take an intermission of a few years! Well done.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

So glad you finished it, worth the wait looks lovely on.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Aren't you proud of yourself! Great job! Love it!


----------



## audreyf (Sep 21, 2011)

The sweater is beautiful! Congratulations on a job well done.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

That is one fabulous sweater!


----------



## snowsaint (Aug 3, 2011)

What a great sweater! I really like the motifs on it. I'm glad you finished it. I could use a sweater like that here in Montana! Layers are good. Temperatures vary so much from place to place. Some places are too hot, outside is too cold! I'm sure you'll get lots of use from it.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

What a beautiful jacket! So glad you finished it so we could all see it. Lovely work! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Firefightersmom (Apr 25, 2011)

I love it....


----------



## netcst (Sep 26, 2011)

Nicely done persistence does pay off in the end.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

That is a beautiful jacket, well done - at last. We all had Mary Maxim jackets that my mom made when we were all teenagers many years ago.

I had a Mary Maxim sweater all finished except for the neckband. Then realised it was way too big for the girl it was for. My gauge was way off - swatch, swatch, swatch. I hate swatching but it would have saved the complete frogging that I had to do. Now I have done about 3 inches of the back and I put it away again. It is intarsia and I hate it.
But it has to be done so it may come out next week - again - sigh. When will I be able to train my mouth to say NO!!!
After 50 years you would think I could say no, but I can't. 
This will likely be the most expensive sweater in the world because it was started by my friend when she was here in Canada, making it for her daughter, then she mailed it to her home in Switzerland, went back and did not finish it, then she mailed it back here when she came back to live for 5 more years, then mailed it back to Switzerland, went back too and that was a permanent move back, then decided she was not experienced enough to knit intarsia and mailed it to me to finish. I had never done intarsia either and I honestly cannot remember agreeing to do it, but she says I did. Well she knits tight on larger needles so it had to be frogged. I didn't swatch and I made it too big, so it is frogged again. When it is completed it will be mailed back to Switzerland. This all started when Natalie was 13, she just turned 33 in December. Sad story isn't it...


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

SylviaC said:


> That is a beautiful jacket, well done - at last. We all had Mary Maxim jackets that my mom made when we were all teenagers many years ago.
> 
> I had a Mary Maxim sweater all finished except for the neckband. Then realised it was way too big for the girl it was for. My gauge was way off - swatch, swatch, swatch. I hate swatching but it would have saved the complete frogging that I had to do. Now I have done about 3 inches of the back and I put it away again. It is intarsia and I hate it.
> But it has to be done so it may come out next week - again - sigh. When will I be able to train my mouth to say NO!!!
> ...


Hi SylviaC - I think I would've said something like: 'I honestly can't remember agreeing to do it, but if I did, I'm sorry but I've changed my mind!'
I once started an Aran sweater for my husband and ran out of wool to finish the last half of the sleeves and just couldn't get any to complete the garment as it was discontinued. That sweater hung around for more than 20 years taunting me before I finally put it in the charity bin. I couldn't bring myself to rip it all out and make something else out of the wool after all my effort (first attempt at Aran).
If you are really hating doing this, stop right now and say it's just too much for you (no shame in this)! I would suggest if your friend won't finish it herself, it should find its way to a charity bin also!


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks Caros, but I am afraid that I am also one of those people who will not be beaten by a project. I will get it out, check my gauge one more time and just get it done. 
But right now I have all this furniture in my house I don't want to even look at something that has 13 seperate balls of yarn going at the same time in some rows.
Some people love intarsia, I am not one of them. My mom did it, 5 jackets for the family and then a few others for neighbours and friends.
The aran sweater was not your fault though if you didn't have enough yarn. I couldn't send it to a charity shop, I would have to frog it and make something else. I have a sweater to frog right now. I was making it for one of my sons and I just don't like it. The pattern is great, the size is perfect, the yarn is nice, but all together it is not working. So I bought more yarn and I am going to make it with that - just start over.
So that is two sweaters frogged and restarted. Think I will alternate between the two and maybe they will both get done.


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

well done for finishing it. it looks lovely. perhaps i should get out contless unfinishesd projects that are lying around the house.


----------



## Susie J (Sep 3, 2011)

What beautiful work. What a lovely cardigan.


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

I can see where it may have been a bit daunting but congratulations of finishing it so beautifully.


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Looks great, well done.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

That's gorgeous!


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hooray for you, both for finishing (finally) a difficult item and because it is so beautifully made! It looks great and oh so useful... enjoy the fruits of your labor


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful knitting. I love the stitch patterns. Congratulations, persistance pays off


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

What a beauty and the sweater is beautiful also. Great job, be very proud of yourself.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

It is just fabulous, well done!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Awesome! Your determination to finish is an inspiration to us all to get some of our UFO'S and WIP's finished. Beautiful sweater and beautigul knitting


----------



## plcox22 (Sep 30, 2011)

That's got to feel good...great accomplishment and beautiful sweater!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It was worth finishing wasn't it? You did a lovely job. rujam


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## wefarmasmidgen (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh, Wow! Is that ever nice! Congratulations for your completion.


----------



## New England Lover (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow! That is beautiful! I'm so impressed that you could pick it up and continue after 16 years! Kudos!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Better late than never. Looks great.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Beautiful job! Don't you just feel so good when you wear it?!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

so much detail. no wonder it was a butt kicker. but you did it and did it well--and in time for this wintery season.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Very nice work,glad you finished it after all those years,I would have forgot where I was ,but you did a great job. It looks very nice on you too.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

what a lovely cardigan. Well worth the wait.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Fabulous!


----------



## westpond (Aug 2, 2011)

snoopylover said:


> I bought a kit 16 years ago from Mary Maxim and hit a snag on the back while keeping 4 patterns across so it sat in a basket in my bedroom till last year when I decided I wanted to try and finish it.well I made it and my husband was very proud of me for not giving up, now I wonder what other things i need to finish!


GOOD for you!! Doesn't that feel good, be very proud of yourself, the jacket look fantastic!! Joyce


----------



## jaykay (May 25, 2011)

Good for you. It is beautiful. I do not like thinking about some of my unfinished projects!


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Doesn't it feel great to finish a project and that was a BIG project. Results look wonderful! Next project? Joan 8060


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

"Mission Accommplished"..You did a great job wear it well!


----------



## tara1877 (Dec 22, 2011)

very nice
gratifying to finish something, maybe i will go back to my projects that i have put done for too long


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Well done. It's beautiful and looks great on you. How satisfying for you that it has turned out so well.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! You did an awesome job on it.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

Now that is determination -- I'm sure I would have given up ages ago!! Very Proud of You!!!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh, your sweater is wonderful! What a special treat to have it finally completed and now you get to enjoy wearing it. Looks very cozy and warm. Enjoy!!


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

Good on you for finishing it...I have a couple of long unfinished items....you did a great job and it looks great on you! :-D


----------



## Judy Young (Dec 1, 2011)

Wonderful.


----------



## sitzy (Sep 11, 2011)

Good for you. I looks like you did a great job. I think I will
try and finish some that I left undone.


----------



## kathiba194 (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh my goodness, it is beautiful. Worth waiting for. You should be very proud


----------



## kathiba194 (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh my goodness, it is beautiful. Worth waiting for. You should be very proud


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

Great job! that sweater just looks so nice and warm and comfy. I'm jealous....


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

This is beautiful, well done for going back to it!


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

OMG.... I love it.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely sweater! You look great in it!


----------



## Linda Patierno (Feb 11, 2011)

What an accomplishment! Good Job!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

you go girl this is beautiful so happy you decided to finish it up!


----------



## jpAL2011 (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow! That is beautiful. I know you are glad you picked it up again and finished it. I do that sometimes too.


----------



## ChefDebbie (May 17, 2011)

It's a beautiful sweater! Now....the next project is to put your knitting down and put Christmas away! LOLOL


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

Good for you - it's so satisfying to finally finish a project. I was that way when I was teaching full time. Now tha I am retired I have finished so many projects. I'm loving it!!


----------



## calmlake (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful work, good job.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It looks beautiful. I am glad you got to finish it finally. I did the same thing with a Norwegian sweater. It took me over 9 years to finish, mainly because I put it down out of sight. I would talk about doing it every Fall, but that was as far as it went until a couple of years ago. My husband was going to be out of town for a couple of weeks, and I decided my goal was to get to work on it again and finally finish it. I really had done no knitting on it for all those years. I finished it and love it. Think of all those years that I could have enjoyed wearing it! It is the one I am wearing in my avatar. I think you will really treasure your cardigan, because of the time invested in it and the fact that you came back to it and finished it.


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

That sweater is a classic. You look adorable in it. I love the colors that will go with most slacks or skirts. You've give me incentive to finish a needlework canvas i picked up in paris about 20 yrs ago.


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful! Well worth the time...you should be very proud of yourself!!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Snoopylover:

You look so sweet in that sweater and your smile says it all. You are pleased, your hubby is pleased, and we are pleased that you went back, picked it up and finished where you left off!

Good for you. Great job and thanks for sharing with KP!


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

Bravo! It looks so good on you.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

oh my good ness this is a treausre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you did an excellent job! and well worth the wait!


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

That is fantastic!Well done!


----------



## DianePW (Mar 29, 2011)

Great sweater!!! Good for you! Enjoy


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Good for you!!!


----------



## Diddleymaz (Sep 28, 2011)

It's lovely! And very "on trend" now.


----------



## allyt (Jul 26, 2011)

That's lovely and I'll bet its warm. Well done


----------



## shealynnmarie (Oct 1, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful!!! I love it! What a wonderful job you did, I hope to be that good someday!


----------



## shealynnmarie (Oct 1, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful!!! I love it! What a wonderful job you did, I hope to be that good someday! I would love to have that pattern to work on!!


----------



## RebeccaKay (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow! Just beautiful...worth digging out and finishing up! Great Job.


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

What a beautiful project, and I applaud you for having the tenacity to finish it. You look so very nice wearing it. Enjoy it, you really did a lovely job.


----------



## lynnjack (Jan 12, 2012)

This is lovely! Congrats!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

looks nice and cosy well done


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

That is so nice..great work! Gaynell


----------



## Michaelene (Dec 2, 2011)

Sooo nice worth the wait.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

very nice.


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

What a wonderful sweater and fits so well . Great job DONE !!! YA !


----------



## Purly Girly (Dec 14, 2011)

That's just gorgeous!


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

you did a great job. i am glad that you didn't give up.


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

snoopylover said:


> I bought a kit 16 years ago from Mary Maxim and hit a snag on the back while keeping 4 patterns across so it sat in a basket in my bedroom till last year when I decided I wanted to try and finish it.well I made it and my husband was very proud of me for not giving up, now I wonder what other things i need to finish!


Beautiful


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Great work, looks fantastic.


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm so glad you finished yur sweater, it is fabulous! Beautiful work, great design, and a perfect fit -- doesn't get better than that! What else are you working on???


----------



## EBurk56622 (Oct 11, 2011)

That is just an awsome sweater! I congradulate you for finishing it! What is next project?


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

I love your sweater... its beautiful


----------



## berryshake (Mar 16, 2011)

Great Job, Love the detail :thumbup:


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Great Job!! It took a lady at our LYS 40 years to finish an afghan - so I figure there is always hope to finish projects!!


----------



## karla knoll (Aug 5, 2011)

Very proud of you.


----------



## Dixiel (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice. I do that all so . I have alot of projects started. From cross stitching to crohetting to knitting. I tell my self I am going to finish things that I have started befor I start another project. But do I do that oh no.
Well I think one of these days I will finish all the stuff I have started.


----------



## katrinka (Sep 27, 2011)

Sweater's beautiful; congrats on finishing!
kat


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

I love it.
You give me hope.LOL


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm proud of you! That is one beautiful sweater that you will wear with pride. Lovely. What a feelig of accomplishment!!!


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

well that realy is a great cardi looks realy warm too love it.


----------



## tmae1376 (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm glad you stuck with it. It's beautiful! Looks warm too.


----------



## Denise53 (Aug 10, 2011)

It looks very nice. Aren't you thrilled that you tackled it again? It looks fashionable and warm.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

happy you finished it. it is great


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

You have a wise husband. He knew it would be beautiful and he was right. Congratulations for your wise choices. Edith


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

very beautiful !! congratulations on your determination no matter how many years it took. Its a fine looking sweater.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

What a lovely sweater (and lovely lady modelling it). It is an inspiration to me to start finishing up. You did an awesome job and should be very proud of yourself for sticking to and proud every time you wear such a lovely garment.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations on a work well done. You look great wearing it.


----------



## Sharilew (Jan 12, 2012)

I read this to my husband because it was so funny to me that it sat in a basket for so long. My mom began a sweater for me when I was 12 years old and ended up selling it in it's unfinished form in her house auction 25 years later! Good for you! You are the Queen of Unfinished Projects!


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

Great job, congratulations.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

That is so beautiful great job.


----------



## Lisa in TX (Aug 10, 2011)

wow that is beautiful You did a wonderful job.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

very nice.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

It is really beautiful. You did a wonderful job!


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Very beautiful, congrats on finishing it


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Pretty. I can see why you might have gotten frustrated with it.


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

you made my day. Great work takes time and yours is beautiful.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

That is a wonderful sweater! I love it!


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

Wow, beautiful sweater and good for you for not giving up (and also for having the sweater still fit after 16 years!). The very first thing I ever tried to knit for myself was a sleeveless shell and it's still on the needles, in a bag somewhere. Will have to frog the entire thing & repurpose the yarn, as there is no way it will fit me now & I'll never be able to get more yarn to match the dye lot after all these years. Maybe that's why my latest UFO is a purse!


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

Beautiful work. Having grown up in Chicago, I know you have the perfect weather for something that cosy.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh, this is so beautiful! You did a lovely job, and it looks really great on you! And best of all, you look so happy!  xo


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

tpmcgoo2 said:


> WOW!! that is really nice and looks so good on you too! Good for you for finishing it! you should be sooo proud!! WTG!!


Well done snoopy, great persitance girl..now I bet it is nice ans warm too..CONGRATULATIONS Snoopy :thumbup:


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Good for you! It gives us all hope that it's never too late!


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

Great job. I bet you feel it's a huge accomplishment to have finished it and now you get to enjoy your beautiful sweater! It's really special.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful jacket. Looks so cozy and warm. Congratulations on finishing it.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Congratulations for completing the sweater. It's beautiful.


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

Great job! I love your attitude to never give up. There's hope for me!!LOL!


----------



## Bearlakenana (Jan 17, 2011)

It's beautiful! It would have taken me 16 years if I hadn't put it aside


snoopylover said:


> I bought a kit 16 years ago from Mary Maxim and hit a snag on the back while keeping 4 patterns across so it sat in a basket in my bedroom till last year when I decided I wanted to try and finish it.well I made it and my husband was very proud of me for not giving up, now I wonder what other things i need to finish!


 :wink:


----------



## SGale (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow! That is beautiful - and it is as fashionable as it would have been if finished 16 years ago! You make a great model too!


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

LOVELY!!!!


----------



## mama-gail (Jan 17, 2011)

Better late than never. It looks great. I love the different squares. Eventually I will try my hand at a sweater.


----------



## adele02155 (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## dogorman53 (May 7, 2011)

I would wear it every day


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

WOW that is awesome... u are so talented.. i wish i lived next door to u.. i would never leave!!!! (oops that didnt sound stalkish did it??) lol


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Congratulations. Sounds like things I do. :lol:


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Gorgeous sweater! Congrats on a job very well done!! What an exhilarating sense of accomplishment you must have. I'd be floating on Cloud 9 for a LONG time if I were in your shoes! Way to go!!!!


----------



## SusanM (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful sweater - worth the wait!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

WOW! That's a show stopper! it looks great on you!


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

It's lovely well done,wear it proudly. Jan


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

lovely


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I bet you feel really good that you finished it. And after 16 years it's still in style.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

snoopylover said:


> I bought a kit 16 years ago from Mary Maxim and hit a snag on the back while keeping 4 patterns across so it sat in a basket in my bedroom till last year when I decided I wanted to try and finish it.well I made it and my husband was very proud of me for not giving up, now I wonder what other things i need to finish!


At least you finished the sweater. My husband is still waiting for the sweater his mother started for him 60 years ago; he's almost 70. I don't think it will fit even if she could find it. Your sweater is beautiful. Wear it in the best of health.

Becca


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, very nice work. mary maxim has nice yarns.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

And well worth it. It's wonderful.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Now, that's determination! Beautiful sweater


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

Very nice! And lovely on you!


----------



## wooldeb (Mar 29, 2011)

Well done it is fabulous...


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

snoopylover said:


> I bought a kit 16 years ago from Mary Maxim and hit a snag on the back while keeping 4 patterns across so it sat in a basket in my bedroom till last year when I decided I wanted to try and finish it.well I made it and my husband was very proud of me for not giving up, now I wonder what other things i need to finish!


You Go, Girl! Thankfully some pattern styles are timeless. I have been in the mode to complete my vintage UFO's and you have inspired me to knit on!


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

snoopylover said:


> I bought a kit 16 years ago from Mary Maxim and hit a snag on the back while keeping 4 patterns across so it sat in a basket in my bedroom till last year when I decided I wanted to try and finish it.well I made it and my husband was very proud of me for not giving up, now I wonder what other things i need to finish!


that looks like a nice warm sweater! Good job!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

great job!!! looks nice on you as well~~


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

What a wonderful sweater! And I so admire your perseverance. I am a procrastinator when a snag seems unsurmountable, so I can really appreciate your determination, as well as your skill. Lovely.


----------



## Eileen Wanda (Sep 18, 2011)

Your work is beautiful and it is wonderful that you got back to it and finished it. I know how good that feels.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

YOU MUST FEEL A GREAT SENSE OF ACCOMPLISHMENT TO HAVE FINISHED THE SWEATER IT IS JUST BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Great pattern and good job. So happy for you that you finished it. Feels good, huh? So who gets the sweater?


----------



## sjsadams (Sep 10, 2011)

Beautiful sweater! Great that you finished it!


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Your sweater is Beautiful. You should be proud of your work.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

WTG ...just beautifully done...worth the wait..


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Everyonce in awhile I pick up a bag of unfinished projects and work on them. But my projects are much smaller than yours. If I know I have something boring, it's a good day to bring my bag along and finish up little projects. I only have one unfinished bigger project, which is not nearly that big and something came up and I used one of the colors of yarn, so I need to replace it before I can work on it any more.


----------



## kangenlady (Nov 17, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! I wish I had the pattern. Congratulations!!! You did a great job.


----------



## bevjeffery (Jan 15, 2012)

Better late than never. Well done for finishing it.


----------



## dwnsouthdar (Jul 15, 2011)

That is soo beautiful! You should be so proud. love Darlene


----------



## deescrafty (Nov 18, 2011)

Good for you! Beautiful.


----------



## Kelela (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow, what a pretty sweater. I would imagine you are very pleased to have finished it and have it to wear. Kelela


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

It's beautiful & well worth the wait! 16 Cheers to you!

Anita


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautififul sweater! Complicated pattern, I'm sure. Good job. I have some unfinished projects as well. Maybe I can get inspired!


----------



## josephinekiwanuka (Oct 9, 2011)

You are not alone in not finishing projects, any one who would say they don't have unfinished projects would not be telling the truth. Your cardigan is very beautiful and you must be very happy to finish it after such a long time. You are a very patient lady thanks for sharing.


----------



## karenrguenther (Jun 3, 2011)

Very nice! Well worth finishing!


----------



## papernclay (Jul 23, 2011)

beautiful- Can I order 2?


----------



## 30281 (Aug 2, 2011)

Great looking sweather


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Very nice. Congratulations on completing the sweater. You did an incredible job!


----------



## bellamimi5 (Dec 10, 2011)

I am in total awe of YOU, YOUR TALENT & of course THE SWEATER! Absolutely smashing! You wear it well and it looks soo good on you! No worries, eh?! LOL


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

snoopylover said:


> Thanks but no thanks I have sooo many xmas snoopys now!


Darn...i have two of them! Oh well Toys For Tots here he comes...is new afterall! Back in the closet he goes...


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

super nice sweater and it looks compfy on you too!! thanks for sharing


----------



## Tralume (Dec 27, 2011)

very nice! looks warm and snuggly! You've been a busy girl, seems like I saw a handsome man modeling a sweater in that same living room a few days ago.
keep on knitting!


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

well worth the wait...very nice. Also, like your snoopy lamp


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

It's terrific, and it looks great on you! Congratulations on not giving up.


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

That is something to be proud of. So glad u finished it. certainly was worth the wait. :thumbup:


----------



## rereschatz (May 9, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

It is beautiful, & looks so comfy & cozy


----------



## Linary (Jun 12, 2011)

That is a beautiful sweater. I read somewhere that you must have at least five projects not finished in order to be in the elite group. I sure am in there.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Well worth finishing, great job.


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful sweater!


----------



## inkasmum (Mar 29, 2011)

So glad you finished it - It looks terrific on you. Well done!


----------



## inkasmum (Mar 29, 2011)

Linary said:


> That is a beautiful sweater. I read somewhere that you must have at least five projects not finished in order to be in the elite group. I sure am in there.


Lol, I hadn't heard that before - but I guess I have made it into the group as well!


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Congrats on finishing the sweater...it looks terrific on you. I love that pattern and you did a wonderful job.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing. Bravo!!!!


----------



## pinecastle sharon (Oct 14, 2011)

It is beautiful


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow...lovely!! Never too late to enjoy something beautiful and handmade!!


----------



## jassy (Sep 17, 2011)

WOW what a beautiful sweater, I admire the fact that you were brave enough to try it let alone finish it. Good Job.

Jassy


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow, that is lovely and you and hubby are very right to be proud of the great work you did to get that finished, even if it did take 16 years. Congrats!


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

Great job! You should be so proud!


----------



## Karinza (Mar 12, 2011)

It is simply beautiful! It was worth completing even if it was 16 years later..lol


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful job! Love it. I'm working on my WIP's from 2003 and 2008.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

I admire you so much for finishing your sweater!! You are sure an inspiration for us (esp. me) not to ever give up. TY so much for sharing.


----------



## crafty cathy (Oct 29, 2011)

You have truly inspired me to finish something that has been in my wip group. It is beautiful.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful,beautiful sweater. I'm so glad you finished it. Congrats!!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

WOW' You did a beautiful job. Love it'


----------



## MaryFlute (Dec 2, 2011)

Good for you for getting it done! I bet it feels good to have it finished. It's a beautiful sweater, and looks very good on you.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

it looks fantastic. way to go on finishing. you should be proud. oh if you are by any chance looking for a snoopy dish cloth there is a free patter over on Raverly. i have made it and it is easy and so sweet. there also is a Woodstock cloth called woody. i have also found peppermint patty, Lucy and Marcy over on http://alliknitts.blogspot.com they are all free patterns


----------



## oliviatb (Nov 11, 2011)

good girl, you did it, and its beautiful.


----------



## Izzy10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Greetings from New Zealand Well done :thumbup: Such a lot of work, such an achievement to have it finished - it looks so warm and snuggly, you did an awesome job.  This got lost in the system and I thought it hadn't sent - oh well more praise in the comment below for your perseverance.


----------



## Izzy10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi From New Zealand  What is the saying "Better late than never" What an awesome jacket looks so nice and snuggly. Well done for persevering, you must be proud of the end product. What is the next UFO that you have to finish, I have plenty - just need to finish some before I start my next project, Yea right!!


----------



## Heleena (Feb 12, 2011)

Really gorgeous! I like this sweater is best I´ve never seen!


----------



## pineneedles4 (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow...absolutely beautiful! I love that pattern! You did a great job!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

This is awesome work - now, aren't you glad you persevered? Thanks for posting.


----------



## Jan Mc (Jan 24, 2012)

It may have taken awhile, but it is wonderful and looks beautiful on you. Congrats !! :-D


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

so glad you didn't give up= it is just a work of art, looks so good on you & looks warm as well !great job .


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Good for you. It looks great on you. Thanks for modeling it.


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

What a great sweater!


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

Beautiful and it looks great on you. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

Your sweater is worth all the time it took! It's lovely!


----------



## happykniter (Sep 23, 2011)

I am very proud of you for finishing this sweater good job. We all have had unfinished things. :thumbup:


----------



## kentish lady (Jun 10, 2011)

glad you finished your jumper. whats on the list next .


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

i have a cross stitch quilt which took me 30 years to finish!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

I am so impressed! That is amazing knitting! Good for you for sticking with it and finishing. Also for still being able to fit in something you started 16 years ago. Wish I could say the same....


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

beautiful job. you should be very proud of it


----------



## marlene13 (Jun 4, 2011)

it looks good Snoopylover. too hot for the Aussie climate, which is why i don't knit cardigans anymore. well done


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh my that sweater is absolutely beautiful. You did the right thing by finishing it. It looks so good on you too. Rene


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

I love it!!!


----------



## Shantall (Jan 21, 2012)

wow just wowssss....its really wonderful...You never gave up ...your awesome. and your work is just magnificient.


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

windbeam, that's a cute bunny! I like the big ears.


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Adoreen, those dolls are cute!


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

I love that sweater, it is so cool, nice job.That is worth 16yrs.


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

snoopylover said:


> I bought a kit 16 years ago from Mary Maxim and hit a snag on the back while keeping 4 patterns across so it sat in a basket in my bedroom till last year when I decided I wanted to try and finish it.well I made it and my husband was very proud of me for not giving up, now I wonder what other things i need to finish!


very nice work!


----------



## phatcat64 (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow wonderful job... :thumbup:


----------



## Sassycrafty1 (Oct 10, 2011)

But it is such a lovely warm sweater. Nice job


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

Excellent work!
BJ


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

snoopylover said:


> I bought a kit 16 years ago from Mary Maxim and hit a snag on the back while keeping 4 patterns across so it sat in a basket in my bedroom till last year when I decided I wanted to try and finish it.well I made it and my husband was very proud of me for not giving up, now I wonder what other things i need to finish!


Your sweater is gorgeous, as are you and I can see how much you are enjoying the afterglow of finishing it. Great job.!!!


----------



## Shantall (Jan 21, 2012)

This is really breaktakingly awesomely beautiful.....wow and thank god you started again 16 yrs later....wow...


----------



## ElisabethD84 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

